# Insde grow vr outside grow



## vanillaking (Aug 7, 2013)

I have 13 plants growing in my back yard. I had 4 White Widows growing inside under lights. The white widow buds were very airy and not a tight bud. My brother indicated I used to  much fertilizer which made them airy. He also stated my out door grow will not produce tight buds because tight buds only grow indoors. 

I have checked his buds out and they are so much more solid than mine. What makes the bud tight rather than airy?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 7, 2013)

there are a lot of different variables that could possibly contribute to airy buds. i'd say the biggest contributing factors to airy buds are type of strain and insufficient light. there is a chance that to much fertilizer could cause less then optimal bud structure. but it would most certainly be accompanied by a mess of other problems(toxicity, deficiency, etc.). ohh, and his statement about only getting tight buds from indoor grows is just completely wrong.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 7, 2013)

What size of area were the ww in. 
How big of light??  
LH.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 7, 2013)

My airy buds left when i started using 1000 watts.

Green mojo to you.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

Your brother doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to the od plants. 

The buds on your od plants will be much more dense than on your inside plants. They're getting hit with much more powerful full spectrum light, as well as getting nonstop 100% air exchange. 

Airy buds can be anything from not enough p and k in flower, to keeping your light to high, to flipping before you saw alternating nodes, and could just be crappy genetics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2013)

Your brother is incorrect.  Bud density is determined by many factors, but whether they are grown inside or outside doesn't make much difference as long as each has a good growing environment.

Too much nitrogen on flowering can also retard flowering.  Too much heat can cause airy buds.  However, airy buds are generally related to strain and amount of light.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 9, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> Your brother doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to the od plants.
> 
> The buds on your od plants will be much more dense than on your inside plants. They're getting hit with much more powerful full spectrum light, as well as getting nonstop 100% air exchange.
> 
> Airy buds can be anything from not enough p and k in flower, to keeping your light to high, to flipping before you saw alternating nodes, and could just be crappy genetics.


 
Buds on outdoor is definitely not "more" dense then Indoor, by far.
If a Grower is good, and has a good genetic, then they can be equal, but not more dense.

most of the time, airy nugs stem from heat issues.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 10, 2013)

vanillaking said:
			
		

> I have 13 plants growing in my back yard. I had 4 White Widows growing inside under lights. The white widow buds were very airy and not a tight bud. My brother indicated I used to much fertilizer which made them airy. He also stated my out door grow will not produce tight buds because tight buds only grow indoors.
> 
> I have checked his buds out and they are so much more solid than mine. What makes the bud tight rather than airy?


 


just to throw in 2cents more.. i just finished a fantastic first id grow. i got the largest and densest buds, compared to what i ever grew ods. i also got some of the most airy buds i ever saw before on a different strain. this strongly suggests to me,  strain is a huge factor in bud density.   :icon_smile:  jmo...


----------



## lindseyj (Oct 3, 2013)

Indoors and outdoors are two major ways to grow cannabis. Some people the mixture of two and grow plants indoor at vegetative stage and transfer that to outside in their flowering stage. Both indoor and outdoor growing have their own benefits and drawbacks. Choose one which is suitable for you.


----------



## vanillaking (Oct 3, 2013)

The light was Sun system 1000 W Hortilux in both HPS and MH and the area was about 6x5


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 9, 2013)

Try adding silica to your grow if you haven't tried it... Any plant is in homeostasis with a certain equilibrium, as earlier posters mentioned the factors that detriment a plant will directly affect the density of the flowering bud. When an organism goes into reproduction the reproduction zone can be directly susceptible to change based on the adverse effects of  bugs, or mold, or temps, or pH, or age of bulb, root zone issues, soil temps, etc... gl with the fattening!

edit: OD gets phat as hell. I've only done a few indoor and a few outdoor and both were equivalent in density for their conditionsl (and pretty much similar dense-ness just diff growth characteristics between OD and ID).


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2013)

I have only one od grow and there is no way the buds are as dense as indoor. There is way too much leaf and the buds are much smaller then indoors. I don't know what i could have done better or different....


----------



## rebel (Nov 22, 2013)

As with my experience outdoors only, i must state that its more strain dependent than anything.
I have had several plants sidebyside , same sunlight,same nutes. same everything, just different strains.
some with good solid buds, some airy and small.


----------



## hemphopper (Apr 2, 2014)

rebel said:


> As with my experience outdoors only, i must state that its more strain dependent than anything.
> I have had several plants sidebyside , same sunlight,same nutes. same everything, just different strains.
> some with good solid buds, some airy and small.


Id have to agree with you on that, Some strains just don't have a long enough season, I have had more problems with Sativa, then indicas grown outside with airy buds, in my area. I like a od plant to start showing hairs the middle of august, more time for the buds to develop , planted some thai, once very airy buds.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

ive grown od bud that was dense as a rock and stickyer and more flavorful then any bud we used to grow indoors under 6 1000w ....... outdoors their is a art to it learn it and u will be rewarded u can never beat mother nature on a good year


----------



## DrFever (May 17, 2014)

IMO  your going to see  more airy buds on a  out door plants  Typically.    as there not tended lots  ( once a week or even once every 2 weeks ) so canopy control is crazy     so   lots of  buds tend to go to  other uses  like hash  or oils 
So really a person is harvesting half of plant or a bit more  hell say  2/3 hahaha

  Latitude means everything when  your  growing out door. so picking a early finisher or later one makes a world of  difference  
 So with that in mind 45 lat  and up  many  grows are chopped early,,,    
 (we  usually  wait after   second frost  in northern  hemisphere , due to early frost as well as  southern  Hemisphere  i am taking about the 40  and up latitude  south  
 I noticed more stretching on a out door plants    plants range in size from   5 - 7 feet   again prob due to latitude and  our seasonal phases ,,,, 

Advantages of out door   free power nothing beats that  if police find it    lets hope your not there    you  don't  get busted..

Disadvantages  In reality  your harvesting  less then 3/4 of plant  rest is   trim  for later goods   Climate change , droughts ,  crazy winds and storms  your in the hands of mother nature  period     being  detected , eaten  by a bunch of deer ,  Stolen on you    this happens allot  you go  out there, chop  day  and they already chopped.  one  harvest a year if your lucky you made it to the end 

Bottom line :  indoor  sells for more  per pound then out door  Dam i remember  out door  few years back  dropped to like  600  pound    again due  to  flood of  out door in the market


----------



## NorCalHal (May 17, 2014)

I actually see the opposite with outdoor. HUGE gardens of tight nug dank. Most outdoor gardens I know are tended daily. I usually don't see ant larf from outdoor plants if the grower is on top of it, which most of the ones I know are. They harvest pretty much the whole plant, ranging from 5-7 lb's per plant.
Most ALL the outdoor growers I know make a lot more then any indoor grower could ever pull in a year.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

Ok so i thought my last years od was airy, but we are still smoking it and it is hard nugs now. It is almost solid red hair.... no leaf. weird.. But on the bush it was airy.

I am trying one more od this year and am trying to do better.


----------



## DrFever (May 17, 2014)

NorCalHal said:


> I actually see the opposite with outdoor. HUGE gardens of tight nug dank. Most outdoor gardens I know are tended daily. I usually don't see ant larf from outdoor plants if the grower is on top of it, which most of the ones I know are. They harvest pretty much the whole plant, ranging from 5-7 lb's per plant.
> Most ALL the outdoor growers I know make a lot more then any indoor grower could ever pull in a year.



  True  Norcal but again latitude played a huge roll   your in the  32 lat  range your season is longer  20 - 40  degree further north it becomes a whole new ball game     your not going to get that, lets say in Alaska or north west territories ???  But again its proven that  growing near the equator produces the highest yielding plants  because of the intense light and longer growing season, you only get  2 months of decent weather  and already possible frost  so our plants  dont get overly  huge   compared to  california grows where  temps and  sunlight exceed  that of your northern partners lol so were stuck with  strains like  friesland  Northernlights ,thunderfuck and so on 
  best i ever did  was 1200 plants   got 800 pounds wet  200 pounds dry  dont get me wrong  still got lots of dense  nugs   all we used for nutes was  19 -19 -19  ore or less same nutes used in corn     you  cali growers  tend to  hit them mountains  and do huge grows with  people living on site or close by  it cost law enforcement there a **** load in resources   to  go and chop them  even tho they no  its there  so they let it go , here   most out door growers tend to them once a week or once every other  once law enforcement finds them there  is yellow tape and  there chopped down  now lol   have  seen to many times in years the yellow tape  coming out to a grow lol


----------



## NorCalHal (May 21, 2014)

Yes Dr. We are fortunate in NorCal with LEO being on our side for a change. I have had LEO walk thru my grow site with 70 trees in full bloom only to say they look great!
In Nor Cal, growing is not a job or a hobby...it is a way of life.


----------

